# Bluegill help.



## dangerking (Dec 16, 2007)

So my goal this year is to master bluegill fishing on the escambia river. Ive tried in the past with no luck. Can anyone give me some pointers?

Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bluegill fishing.*

You can find a lot of bream information on www.bigbluegill.com. Should be able to apply this to the Escambia River.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck on escambia. I've fished there my whole life and it isnt as good for bream as Tensaw. I've caught a few, but you need a honeyhole.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

the main river can be very hard sometimes but when you do find them they will be there time and time again. I.dont much care for setting in one spot to getting them so I do alot of moving on the banks till I find a nest of them keep at them till they stop hitting and move to my next spot. If you got a small boat most all the ponds and lake off the river are easy picking most day. The only tip I could really tell you is use a slip cork bring worms and crickets. Hope this help have fun.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep....like Chris said, hit the lakes/canals off the main river. There is a lake and canal that runs back into the river that I use ta catch a bunch!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

As mentioned above, move along and slash fish until you find them. I also use a slip cork. I only fish with worms so that I don't miss out on any shellcrackers or goggle eyes.


----------



## dangerking (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks alot for the replies.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The more you go - the more you'll know. As you fish just watch everybody else and make mental notes. I like about 3 zebcos - slip cork with a half an earthworm on the bottom


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

use these


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

well when and if the water level ever goes back down, the fish should be done bedding. Then will be the time to fish the main river, useing your trolling motor to go against the current for better control. hit the eddy spots behind trees, logs, or whatever else slows the flow a bit. if you like fishing with bait, then crickets will be your best bet fished one to three feet deep. if you like to use artificials, then beatle spins, or very small crankbaits, popping bugs, or my personal favorite....a 1.5 inch tube in pumpkin or black/green tail on a 1/32 oz. lead head thrown on an ultralight rod with 4lb test. caution.....you WILL lose a bunch of these. 4lb don't take much to break. but it throws better than anything else IMO. up in the lakes, you will find them also.


----------

